# Posting pictures help plz...



## vontetzianos (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, 

Sometimes in posts I want to post a few pics that are saved on my computer, but it doesn't let me just copy and paste it from my computer in the new reply page. I therefore end up having to attach them which is irritating because I can only attach 5 at a time. How exactly do I post pictures that are saved on my computer? It seems I can only copy and paste pictures from URLs.

Thx


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a tip 

Do you have a myspace page?

Myspace keeps the picture links even when you delate then 

Its like a huge picture host haha

So I upload all of the pics on myspace, post them in here when i have some pics to post, I then delate them on myspace and they are always there 

To reply to your question, a picture must be uploaded somewhere on internet because you are using the link (emplacement) of the picture when you are posting it....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> To reply to your question, a picture must be uploaded somewhere on internet because you are using the link (emplacement) of the picture when you are posting it....



Yep. Someone must host the pics. In this case, some third party server.

SS.org has image hosting, but I think it might be reserved for contributing members.

Just do a Google search for *free image hosting*. Should help you.


----------



## thesimo (Apr 24, 2009)

go to imageshack.us and upload ur pic, it gives you code to put in your post so it shows up


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the replies, guys.


----------



## El Caco (May 2, 2009)

I recommend Photobucket and also recommend that you select a smaller upload size such as 800 x 600 or 1024 x 768 as a maximum if 800 x 600 is not big enough since not all members have high speed connections and even 1024 x 768 can be 3 times larger in file size then 800 x 600 and slow down the time it takes a page to open significantly for those who are on a slower connection.


----------



## Æxitosus (May 3, 2009)

I have a question involving pictures as well - I uploaded 10 pictures to an album, then created a new album and it won't let me upload any pictures. Is there a limit to how many I can upload? please, fill me in, and thanks in advance.


----------



## El Caco (May 3, 2009)

Yes there are limits, I can not remember what the limits are but one of the benefits of being a contributing member is an increased limit.


----------

